# New Site Design Released!



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks. Looks better to me.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

pixA4,

You guys are fast! I didn't expect to see this posted so soon. Anyway, I've gained a lot from this community, it's nice to be able to say thanks in my own way  

-Mark


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

:supdude:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Good work markseven! :thumbup: 


.


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

Good work!  

I like the new design! :thumbup:


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

Good work!  

I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

I like it... looks great. Thanks


----------

